# 5kq rear chamber adjust



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

*5kq rear camber adjust*

how do you do it, my mechanic said he set it to stock spec and it has the top of the wheels out further than the bottom. it looks ridicoulous and rubs my fender, how do it change it to be 0 or -1/-2 ish?


_Modified by J-Rivers at 6:43 AM 11-1-2009_


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: 5kq rear chamber adjust (J-Rivers)*

The tie rod once you take of your wheel its right there staring you in the face. If you can get that free and turn it in a few turns you can adjust it through there.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: 5kq rear chamber adjust (J-Rivers)*

get new tie-rods off ebay sub $100 take them apart slather them with copper anti-seize then have the car aligned. The camber of the rear wheels should straight up and down no rake.


----------



## thehomemade1 (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: 5kq rear chamber adjust (yodasfro)*

i just replaced mine as they were rusted. they are capable maxed out of doing this to your car


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks for the replys boys, i popped the rear wheels off yesterday and set them straight. mcuh better now. what an easy way to adjust them.


----------

